# Home offered



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

hi we i say we my oh is on here bigdaddy are looking for a dog we live by the sea in somerset and close to the local park and open feilds we live at the end of a quite cul de sac with enclosed front and rear gardens

we have a 4 year old who has been bought up around animals and loves them to bits 
we have a rabbit in the hutch and chickens that live in the run so any dog would need to be good with kids and chickens

we are both experianced dog owners has have had them in the past so any dog would be coming to a experianced loving family home

we cant offer payment in the way of cash but can offer a loving forever home with lots of cuddles and treats etc 

type of dog we are looking for would be a pomerainian which i love and would love to own or small dog would be better maybe terrier etc but all dog will be consider no matter what there breed as perfer to help a dog in need than buy one off a breeder

also your more than welcome to come to house and meet us and have a cuppa 
thanks for reading and if you think we fit what your looking for then drop us a line


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd say speak to a rescue, you can find a dog for £100-£150 to suit you 

I know you said no cash but if you can't afford that how can you afford dog food, toys, flea treatment, worming, Insurance and Vet bills not covered by insurance.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi and welcome.. 

Quite often people give dogs away for free when they have existing problems and are not always to good at telling you about them.. I would probably steer clear from this type..You do have a child to think about.. 
Your best option would be to go to a rescue. they assess the dog and match up best to you.. So that the dog is happy and so are you.. 

You have a small child and other pets so a rescue will also advise you if a dogs is child savy and other animals savy..

Good luck in your search.. XXX


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm from a small animal rescue based in South Wales. We have fosterers across the UK and we re-home across the UK 

The following dogs are good with children and small animals

Tyson - 18 month old Doberman cross Labrador








Good with kids, cats and dogs. Currently in Chester but we home across the UK.
House trained, good off lead and knows some basic commands though could do with further training, wants to be friends with everyone and his fosterer describes him as the "perfect family pet"

Stitches - 5 year old Parsons type JRT








Good with kids, cats and dogs. Currently in South Wales but we home across the UK.
House trained, likes a good fuss and spoiling, happy and loving boy


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> I'd say speak to a rescue, you can find a dog for £100-£150 to suit you
> 
> I know you said no cash but if you can't afford that how can you afford dog food, toys, flea treatment, worming, Insurance and Vet bills not covered by insurance.


we have no problem with feeding the dog etc just some of the fees are hard to find especialy if the dog is not right for you when somebody says it is


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

nikki2009 said:


> we have no problem with feeding the dog etc just some of the fees are hard to find especialy if the dog is not right for you when somebody says it is


Well if you go by a rescue, you could foster several dogs till you find one that suits and then when you decide to adopt pay the adoption fee :thumbup:


----------



## brixhamdon (Jan 21, 2011)

hi there, we have alittle 2year old patterdale cross terrier my daughter recently split with her partner after all wedding booked etc she was heartbroken her and cody her little dog moved back in with us a much smaller property and we now have to rehouse cody money is not needed just someone who wil love co as she has it is breaking my heart to ask her to part but we have no choice we live in devon but fot the right owners would be prepared to travel as we want whats best for co he as been around neighbours children but just needs lots luv if you go on forum think page 2or 3 you will see lots pisc of co as i am not clever enough to send lol hope this helps jacqui 01803431798


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

brixhamdon said:


> hi there, we have alittle 2year old patterdale cross terrier my daughter recently split with her partner after all wedding booked etc she was heartbroken her and cody her little dog moved back in with us a much smaller property and we now have to rehouse cody money is not needed just someone who wil love co as she has it is breaking my heart to ask her to part but we have no choice we live in devon but fot the right owners would be prepared to travel as we want whats best for co he as been around neighbours children but just needs lots luv if you go on forum think page 2or 3 you will see lots pisc of co as i am not clever enough to send lol hope this helps jacqui 01803431798


wrote on you wall


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> I'd say speak to a rescue, you can find a dog for £100-£150 to suit you :
> 
> I know you said no cash but if you can't afford that how can you afford dog food, toys, flea treatment, worming, Insurance and Vet bills not covered by insurance.


The rescues don't ask anywhere near that for a donation around here, budgets can usually be stretched to accommodate these.



momentofmadness said:


> Hi and welcome..
> 
> Quite often people give dogs away for free when they have existing problems and are not always to good at telling you about them.. I would probably steer clear from this type..You do have a child to think about..
> Your best option would be to go to a rescue. they assess the dog and match up best to you.. So that the dog is happy and so are you..
> ...


Good advice, take your children with you when you go to meet the dog and watch it's reactions, body language etc, most parents will tell you if the dog is a 'bit funny' with kids, especially if your children are with you.



FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm from a small animal rescue based in South Wales. We have fosterers across the UK and we re-home across the UK
> 
> ...


More good advice, most Rescues will go out of their way to help you and match you with your perfect dog.



SpringerHusky said:


> Well if you go by a rescue, you could foster several dogs till you find one that suits and then when you decide to adopt pay the adoption fee :thumbup:


Excellent suggestion, I hadn't even thought of Fostering!, a sort of try before you buy lol.



brixhamdon said:


> hi there, we have alittle 2year old patterdale cross terrier my daughter recently split with her partner after all wedding booked etc she was heartbroken her and cody her little dog moved back in with us a much smaller property and we now have to rehouse cody money is not needed just someone who wil love co as she has it is breaking my heart to ask her to part but we have no choice we live in devon but fot the right owners would be prepared to travel as we want whats best for co he as been around neighbours children but just needs lots luv if you go on forum think page 2or 3 you will see lots pisc of co as i am not clever enough to send lol hope this helps jacqui 01803431798


The offers have started already!!, I am sure there will be more, Patterdale X Terrier should be a nice sized little dog for you!, usually nice temperament.
Good luck in your search, your dog is there somewhere!!. wayne.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

nikki2009 said:


> we have no problem with feeding the dog etc just some of the fees are hard to find especialy if the dog is not right for you when somebody says it is


If you accept a "free to good home" dog there is a good chance as said, previous owners may be less than honest with you about dogs issues, health, background, to name but a few things ...

Dog may not be vaccinated and spayed/castrated, you will have to arrange and PAY for this asap. It is not unknown for bitches to be given away already pregnant.

It may not be microchipped either, so another thing you'd need to PAY for asap.

You would also need to take any FREE dog in for vet check up and that could reveal anything ... Probably a dental at least in many dogs and it's not just older dogs. (Toy breeds/Poms have notoriously bad teeth probs)

A good rescue will have themselves paid for all these things before adoption if needed ~

Vet check
Neutering
Vaccination
Microchipping
Worming & flea treatment
Any vet treatment needed ie dental, ears cleaned, nail clipping etc etc.
Blood tests if any concerns ...

Tot that all up and you will find adopting via a good rescue is very often cheaper than looking for a dog that is "free".

Priceless is the rescue back up you will receive, if dog turns out not to be suitable, they will try and help it settle, or take back.

Many people giving dogs away freely, will just not want to know, what will you do with the dog then 

My niece recently "adopted" an ex racing Greyhound, it was FREE from trainer ...

My niece paid for vet check up (done immediately) and special shampoo, wormers and flea treatment. About £50 odd pound?

A couple of weeks later her dog went in for spay and dental which cost I think I am right in saying £155. Vaccinations were also due so that came within weeks too, about £35.00.

So even young, healthy FREE dogs are very likely going to cost you money, they aren't always the cheap option so many people naively think ...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Completely agree with Amethysts post. If you find a dog from a reputable rescue then although you will be asked to make a donation you will be getting a dog that has been properly assessed, health checked, micro chipped, vaccinated, spayed/neutered, de-flead, wormed, etc which will work out quite expensive if you ahve to do this yourself.

As has been pointed out alot of people who offer 'free' dogs are doing so for a reason.

A good rescue will also provide you with support settling your new dog in & give you advice when you need it.


----------

